# Bluetooth as a headphone set



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

I have an iPod touch and I was wondering if I could use it as a headphone set.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What do you mean? You wish to connect a Bluetooth to it?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry I messed up. I have a Bluetooth headset for calling people and such but that's not very useful for an iPod. So I was wondering if I could use it as a headphone and listen to music.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can try to see if the Music player will send the bluetooth to the headset. Enable it in the music player.


----------

